# EBB n GROW?



## shake shake (Oct 16, 2009)

man look i been doing soil and i wanna go ebb n grow.. i have been studing and poking around with asking guys this and that to come up with what i wanna do and how i wanna do it. now i was thinking i wanna go with the ebb and grow system but i wanna grow trees. wanna try to get 6 to 8 oz off the tree but the more i dig into ebb n grow iam finding it wont support trees. think i should stick to soil and just do 8 to 10 gallon pots. either way i gonna be topping or fimmin. tell me what u guys thing about whats in my head and if iam right or wrong about it.

thanks guys grow and live!!!


----------



## GreedAndVanity (Oct 16, 2009)

If you like soil but are not sure about making the plunge into hydro I would recommend coco.


----------



## DND (Oct 16, 2009)

Ebb & Grow can support trees, you just need to use a bucket system. You can buy a pre-made system or make one yourself. Google Multiflow or Ebb & Gro. I like the latter because of the black buckets.


----------



## shake shake (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks guys. i been reading about the ebb and grow but i didn see them wit the 5 or 8 gallon system. and coco is somthing i would have to check up on too. i read of some guys using coco and getting some really build yeilds on here grow trees in them( 2 to 3 libs) and its what i wanna go for. i may have to call some of the ebb and grow companies and ask them. seems like dwc looks to be a great system for trees to. 

do anybody know the pros and cons to the two systems first hand?
i only wanna do 5 to 6 trees but grow them out maybe do a lil topping and fimming.


----------



## cammelspit (Oct 17, 2009)

I have 3 48 site ebb & gro systems. I use hydroton as a substrate. I would recommend doing nothing else!!! These are freaking awesome! As far as the 8-10 gallons go you don't really need them to get the yields you are looking at. I use the 2 gallon official buckets and get really nice results. I have had my babies as tall as 6 feet or so in them and it works great if you use hydroton seeing as there are allot of space around the balls so the roots have plenty of room, much more then a 2 gallon soil grow. These systems come with 12 bucket kits included so your size system at about 6 plants you wont even need to get a single expansion kit. If you REALLY want to go BIG with the babies then just get the controller not in a bucket and install it into one of your choosing. Just make sure you are using the same size buckets as the control bucket you are using.

I wish you luck dude!!!


----------



## shake shake (Oct 18, 2009)

hmmmmm thats a thought. you have pics to show what your set up up dude? i would love to see.


----------



## cammelspit (Oct 19, 2009)

No offense my friend but im still not entirely OK with any pics at all... I have em' for records but im a little paranoid. I might fake an IP with a proxy and set up a new user ID just for pics tho... Maybe... I'm just skiddish...


----------



## headbandrocker (Oct 19, 2009)

Just ran ebb and grow buckets by cap and loved em!
Very easy<and i am very lazy-veged one month witch cost a pretty penny but well worth it


----------



## treebs (Feb 4, 2010)

Can you tell me your watering schedule and ppm per week I am a total newb and just started a cap system. having some drooping problems but only with three to four out of twenty four. put some nicely rooted clones into hydroton, ph is 5.9 to 6 and ppms 750. trees are about 7 to 9 inches tall light on 24 hours, constant 75-79 degrees good ventelation 2 1000w air cooled mh 12 under each. any help would be great


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Feb 4, 2010)

Can't tell you much for watering with hydroton. For coco time 1/24HR after 1 month+ 2/24HR...I heard rockwool was 4/24HR hydroton is prolly closer to that than coco. 6 weeks in veg 1.6EC...

As to OP check out my current grow: 4 plant tree grow in coco peat grow. Ebb and Grow system with 5 gallon home depot buckets. 

My previous grow was the full 48 site 3 gal each...expanded ebb and grow system in coco chips.


----------



## billybob88 (Aug 9, 2010)

http://greenislandsgardens.com/5_gallon_ebb_and_flow.html

There ya go! 5 gallon Ebb & flow bucket system.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Aug 9, 2010)

I run an ebb and grow too. Great system. 

Without a little more information about your clones you put in, and the medium that those are in, if any, I can't really tell much about your drooping. When I used to start my clones in rockwool cubes, there was always some shock as the roots were learning to go down into the buckets. I always had to baby them, and do some top watering to make sure there wasn't tradgedy.

Try spraying them with Wilt Pruf, that's the ticket for me during transplant or stress. I love that stuff.

Personally, I keep my ph at 5.5 to 5.8 from start to finish. The ppm's don't sound too high, if you're using hard water, but if its RO, it's probably a little hot for early plants. With a little more info about your methods, nutes, etc I can tell more.


----------



## tricka (Feb 7, 2011)

Here ya go fellas this should help any one having watering timing probs....its a must and works for me

http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/fourtwenty/articles/eftips.htm


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 14, 2011)

Quit trying to post so much in threads that are many years old. It doesnt make you look cool to have 92 posts more than a 1 poster.


----------



## Plebscrubber (Feb 19, 2011)

Just build your own custom setup, dont use a pre-fab commercial product

You can build it to suit your needs and space perfectly, and save a heap of money


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 19, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> Just build your own custom setup, dont use a pre-fab commercial product
> 
> You can build it to suit your needs and space perfectly, and save a heap of money


Quit trying to post so much in threads that are many years old. It doesnt make you look cool to have 92 posts more than a 1 poster. (Twice in a month, go figure!)


----------



## mrduke (Feb 19, 2011)

oh great the kitty nazi has taken over a new thread


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 19, 2011)

!!! MORE BUMPS!?!? Bad duke


----------



## i81two (Feb 19, 2011)

Is that a penis in those panties ?


----------



## Plebscrubber (Feb 19, 2011)

its a shemale


----------



## mrduke (Feb 19, 2011)

i81two said:


> Is that a penis in those panties ?


by her aditude lately maybe she needs a penis in there


----------



## researchkitty (Feb 19, 2011)

You got a problem with me duke?


----------



## fasteddy714 (Jun 12, 2011)

I got the ebb & gro system and its been paying the mortgage for yrs.LOL!! just jokin'. You can grow anything in these babies. As you heard above just chng. your controller to match your pots -size - and you can grow "trees" if thats what you want. The yeilds will be there as you work through any kinks that arise. I added 6 to bump up to 18pots and simply placed a cple in organic soil to round off the gro-but legally I can grow 24-so I gotta get another addition. Its the best system out there.I saw a guy make a similar system using 20' lengths of pvc pipe,about 6-8" diameter, capped ends, w/holes cut into sides for planting right there in the tubes of pvc. I guess the roots grow inside but height & size would depend on those roots having alot of grow area to get the height going for the sky. I can talk growing & motorcycles all day so I'll cutoff here -later, gro- peeps


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Why do new people keep bumping this thread. Let it die =P


----------



## Plebscrubber (Jun 13, 2011)

no need for the attitude kitty...


----------



## researchkitty (Jun 13, 2011)

Plebscrubber said:


> no need for the attitude kitty...


No need for the useless posts, noob.


----------



## xXJakeXx (Jul 5, 2011)

So much hate, I have the same system and love it!


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 5, 2011)

Didnt we just have this conversation?  New people bumping YEARS old ass threads with useless junk................


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 6, 2011)

bump it up


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 6, 2011)

Dammit, why cant you be new?


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, c'mon. once more for old times sake


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 11, 2011)

Bump...simply because i didn't realize it was a completely useless thread until page 3


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Bump...simply because i didn't realize it was a completely useless thread until page 3


i'll bump it simply for your avatar.


----------



## spyder213victor (Aug 2, 2011)

bump bump to the top


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 8, 2011)

ebb and gro 5 gal will make huge plants


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ebb&grow systems rock no matter what the company you buy


----------



## FuckinStoned (Aug 9, 2011)

This is what you want my friend...http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004A22DNG/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_3?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B004RFFU36&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0TZTB3TN370ZV4EPKBN0


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 9, 2011)

FuckinStoned said:


> This is what you want my friend...http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004A22DNG/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_3?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B004RFFU36&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0TZTB3TN370ZV4EPKBN0


That is sooooo Gay. Who pays $500 for sone buckets and tubing?


----------

